# dx code- penile adhesion



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jun 25, 2009)

Does anyone have a thought about a dx code for penile adhesion?


----------



## fogwhisper (Jun 25, 2009)

are talking about a congenital condition?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jun 26, 2009)

Nope, following a circumcision.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jul 17, 2009)

Look at 608.89


----------

